# My Quad Critter Nation



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

I have been wanting to expand my cage for a while now and I finally did! I got my second cage today and have spent the past 4 hours building and rearranging. I think I have finally got it how I want it. Although tomorrow I am going to buy more stuff . 
Whole cage 








Top Left








Top right








Bottom Right








Bottom Left


----------



## Loonalover613 (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh wow! I love it! It looks great!


----------



## PhilosophyGuy (Mar 9, 2014)

Woah, this is so cool. Do your rats all use all of the stuff you have in there for them, or do some of them prefer only some things?

Are the two cages connected somehow? I know they're Critter Nations, but I thought maybe you DIY'd something crazy.


----------



## DaniDoll (Mar 18, 2014)

Very pretty and luxurious! Do you take the bottom out and wash it, or just replace with material?


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! DaniDoll, are you talking about the pans? If so, I do take them out to clean them off and then replace with fleece. PhilosophyGuy, so far they have been using most of it. Before today they just had the right cage and used everything in there. I have been in there several times to check on them and each time they have been in different beds. Yes, they are connected by zip ties. I'm still trying to figure out how to use the most out of the space so if anyone has any suggestions please let me know!


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

This is absolutely beautiful! One day I will have a quad, and it will be amazing!


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you! I changed the liners on the right side of the cage as well as rearranged and added things so it looks a bit different. 





































And I just had to add this picture of my hairless baby


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

WOW!!! They are some very lucky rats you have!!!! Looks incredible!;D


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Are they connected to each other? How did u connect them? I would love to set up a quad cage!! Looks great, what lucky ratties you have 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! The ratties and I both really love it. Before when they were just in the double critter nation they werent as active but now even my 1 and half year old girl loves to run around and jump form shelf to shelf. Yes they are connected. I ziptied the sides where the panels are missing and so far it has been working very well.


----------

